# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  My 100th post is coming up

## Chatmaster

Hi everyone.

My 100th post is coming soon, and I was thinking of making a special post of it. Any special requests on something that you would like to hear from me in terms of online marketing, place your order now  :Big Grin: 

I was thinking to make a post about Social Media Optimization or maybe just online marketing in general.

----------


## duncan drennan

Hit us with some Social Media Optimization - it is the latest buzz after all!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PS. Thanks for being a part of this community, it really is appreciated

----------


## Dave A

My vote would be for the Social Media Optimization too.

Best of luck with that post, Chatmaster. Whenever I've been aware of a mark like that coming up, I've also chewed over making it something special..

And then miss the moment with a quick reply that basically goes

"Izzit?"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## duncan drennan

> "Izzit?"


Post baiting?  :Big Grin: 

So, how are you today Chatmaster?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

"Izzit?"  hehehe, I rarely check over my post count...  but guess what, I'll have a quick glance when this gets posted... --post nr 444, damn I've got a huge mouth  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

ChatMaster, you've come onto this forum with a bang, and to be honest, you've gained respect right from your first post and as such I feel that post count is immaterial. Anyone can blare out a gazillion posts in a few months, but those that leaves a lasting impression can do so within their first few replies or posts...

To quote Dave's signature:




> Winning people over is more about having a great attitude than having a good point.


You are a great addition to this forum and its community, congrats on the 100th post coming up, but don't be to fuzzed with the numbers, just keep on doing what you're doing!

Riaan

----------


## Chatmaster

> Hit us with some Social Media Optimization - it is the latest buzz after all! 
> 
> PS. Thanks for being a part of this community, it really is appreciated


Thanks Duncan!




> And then miss the moment with a quick reply that basically goes
> 
> "Izzit?"





> So, how are you today Chatmaster?


It better not happen, lol. It only happens once! Mmmmmm I wonder if I delete a post if that will save my 100th post, just incase  :Big Grin: 




> You are a great addition to this forum and its community, congrats on the 100th post coming up, but don't be to fuzzed with the numbers, just keep on doing what you're doing!


Great compliments from all of you. I must add though, this is a forum that will grow and grow, because almost every post here is worth reading. The entire community here is productive and the only way to be part of it is to return the favor.

I will then start writing my post on Social Media Optimization and hopefully it will be helpful to all.

----------


## duncan drennan

You better write quickly else we will miss you here  :Wink: 

Also, don't forget there is still a 200th, 500th, 1000th, 10000th post to come!

----------


## Chatmaster

> You better write quickly else we will miss you here 
> 
> Also, don't forget there is still a 200th, 500th, 1000th, 10000th post to come!


Hey I am not writing a book!  :EEK!:  Almost done! Started writing about 30 mins ago so should be finished soon. If my server doesn't crash or someone bothers me on MSN  :Whistling:

----------


## duncan drennan

> or someone bothers me on MSN


So what is your MSN ID? BWAHAHAHAHAHA!  :Innocent:

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Duncan, you're getting pretty close to 1500posts... have you got anything planned?

----------


## duncan drennan

If I told you I'd have to kill you  :Shoot:

----------


## Chatmaster

lol, no wonder you are all over me! HAHAHAHA
I can't wait for that milestone post Duncan!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

damn.....

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

only 2 posts left CM, better watch it...

----------


## Chatmaster

Phew it is all over!!! Yezzzzz You stressed me up guys!!!

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

hehehe, no problem CM, it's part of being in the family  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

And it is, indeed, a memorable post! A *great* post. 

And I have to agree with the comments above - you are definitely the Chatmaster.  :Rockon:

----------


## Chatmaster

WOW, thanks allot Dave! It means tons coming from you!

----------

